# What are natural alternatives to Fybogel in UK?



## Aidara (May 9, 2014)

I've been taking fybogel for 2 weeks now, it works great to my surprise, but I am worrying about other ingredients in this medication. Does anybody know what natural supplement would be working in the same way? Would it be psyllium husks? I read a lot on this board about Metamucil and Citrucel, what do we have similar in UK? Thanks a lot for your responses.


----------

